# Especifica una región determinada/a una región determinada



## azedin

La preposición a es válida en el contexto que sigue o tengo que borrarla

Especifica a una región determinada.


*Modificación del título del hilo. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Rocko!

Hola. Ese contexto es insuficiente. La palabra puede ser una conjugación imperativa o un adjetivo, y por lo tanto es necesario hacer una desambiguación.


----------



## Circunflejo

Es una frase suelta y, por tanto, carecemos de contexto. Si es una orden, como supongo, sin la a.


----------



## azedin

contexto mas adecuado
El refrán geográfico  es una paremia local que especifica a una región determinado


----------



## Ileanita59

Aunque la oración sigue un poco confusa, pienso que lo que trata de decir es que los refranes retratan una región determinada. En ese caso es correcto el uso de la "a" porque sería complemento indirecto.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.


azedin said:


> *C*ontexto m*á*s adecuado*:*
> El refrán geográfico  es una paremia local que especifica a una región determinad*a*




Para mí, siempre sin la "a". _Especificar_ es transitivo y, dado que no es complemento directo de persona, no pondría nunca esa "a personal".

Saludos


----------



## Ileanita59

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> 
> Para mí, siempre sin la "a". _Especificar_ es transitivo y, dado que no es complemento directo de persona, no pondría nunca esa "a personal".
> 
> Saludos


Algunos verbos podrían resultar ambiguos si no se deja clara la intención. Si se omite la "a" es probable que se confunda el sujeto con el complemento directo. Cuando una cosa influye sobre algo es la preposición la que aclara las cosas. Cuando se le atribuye a un verbo una acción propia de persona se puede usar la preposición para marcar la diferencia. "El riego beneficia a los cultivos". "La mortalidad supera a la natalidad". Se conoce como verbos de influencia.


----------



## Ileanita59

Ileanita59 said:


> Aunque la oración sigue un poco confusa, pienso que lo que trata de decir es que los refranes retratan una región determinada. En ese caso es correcto el uso de la "a" porque se trata de un verbo que incide directamente sobre el complemento directo y ejerce una modificación.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ileanita59 said:


> Algunos verbos podrían resultar ambiguos si no se deja clara la intención. Si se omite la "a" es probable que se confunda el sujeto con el complemento directo. Cuando una cosa influye sobre algo es la preposición la que aclara las cosas. Cuando se le atribuye a un verbo una acción propia de persona se puede usar la preposición para marcar la diferencia. "El riego beneficia a los cultivos". "La mortalidad supera a la natalidad". Se conoce como verbos de influencia.


Sí, ya conozco los casos en los que, para evitar ambigüedades, se utiliza la preposición; pero este no me pareció, de entrada, uno de ellos. De todas formas, la frase del ejemplo es rara de narices... aún no sé qué quiere expresar exactamente con el verbo "especificar". Por seguir con tus ejemplos, no me parece necesaria la preposición en el primero (_El riego beneficia los cultivos_) y sí suena mejor con ella en el segundo: _La mortalidad supera a la natalidad. _

Saludos


----------



## Ileanita59

Yo tampoco entiendo muy bien el significado de "especificar" en esa oración.
 Creo que el hecho de que el verbo aparezca en una oración subordinada podría hacer la diferencia:
"El refrán geográfico es una paremia local *que* especifica una región determinada*".
"*La corrupción es un mal social que protege el dinero". ¿Qué protege a qué?
"Tu mentira es un acto que destruye mi verdad" ¿Qué destruye a qué?
Con estas estructuras de relativo lo mejor es usar la preposición.
Saludos


----------



## sarah_

Ileanita59 said:


> Yo tampoco entiendo muy bien el significado de "especificar" en esa oración, creo que debe ser algo así como caracterizar, identificar.


 Estoy contigo, no tiene mucho sentido.



azedin said:


> El refrán geográfico es una paremia local que especifica a una región determinado


Sinceramente, creo que existe la posibilidad de que se trate de esto:
"El refrán geográfico es una paremia local específica de una región determinada"
Un refrán geográfico es aquel en donde aparecen nombres de lugares. Son dichos generalmente surgidos en una zona y utilizados en ella.

@azedin, ¿dónde has visto esa frase?


----------



## Ileanita59

sarah_ said:


> Estoy contigo, no tiene mucho sentido.
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Rocko!

Es mejor cambiar la palabra "especifica" por otra:

_ El llamado refrán geográfico consiste en una paremia localista que hace referencia a una región determinada._


----------



## Ileanita59

Yo me quedo con la versión de Sarah


----------



## Rocko!

Ileanita59 said:


> Yo me quedo con la versión de Sarah


Si te refieres a esta frase de Sarah: "_El refrán geográfico es una paremia local específica de una región determinada_", esa frase no está bien porque los refranes geográficos no son específicos de una región determinada, como dice la frase de Sarah.
Saludos.


----------



## sarah_

2.2.1.b Refranes de alcance reducido
*Los refranes de alcance reducido están limitados, en el tiempo y el espacio, a determinados grupos de hablantes*.  
Cuatro subtipos:
Refranes temporales y meteorológicos.
Refranes laborales.
Refranes supersticiosos.
Refranes  geográficos


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> 2.2.1.b Refranes de alcance reducido
> *Los refranes de alcance reducido están limitados, en el tiempo y el espacio, a determinados grupos de hablantes*.
> Cuatro subtipos:
> Refranes temporales y meteorológicos.
> Refranes laborales.
> Refranes supersticiosos.
> Refranes  geográficos


Sí, y los "refranes de alcance reducido" están presentes en todo el mundo, no son específicos de ningún lugar.
En cambio, un determinado refrán "de alcance reducido" sí podría ser específíco de un determinado lugar, pero de eso no habla la frase original del OP.


----------



## azedin

Rocko! said:


> Es mejor cambiar la palabra "especifica" por otra:
> 
> _ El llamado refrán geográfico consiste en una paremia localista que hace referencia a una región determinada._


Muchísimas gracias por su contribución y reacción creo que la frase de Rocko responde muy bien a lo que quiero decir.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> Sí, y los "refranes de alcance reducido" están presentes en todo el mundo, no son específicos de ningún lugar.


*"*están limitados, en el tiempo y el espacio, a determinados grupos de hablantes" es justo lo contrario a "están presentes en todo el mundo".
"Alcance reducido" y "presentes en todo el mundo" son casi, casi, si me apuras, antónimos.

De "SOBRE LA PAREMIOLOGIA ESPAÑOLA" (Universidad Complutense de Madrid y Paremia) Julia Sevilla Muñoz

_en 1936, una reedición ampliada titulada "Refranero geográfico español", en el que hallamos refranes,locuciones y frases proverbiales castellanos, gallegos, asturianos, vascos, navarros,aragoneses, catalanes, valencianos, murcianos, extremeños, leoneses,etc;_

_*Refranero geográfico turolense *(1995).

Así saldrá, en 1995, el *Refranero geográfico zamorano*._

_Dentro de esta línea se halla la obra de Eduardo Tejero Robledo, Literatura de tradición oral en Avila (1994), que recopila canciones, coplas, romances, refranes, sentencias, adagios y dichos *de esta provincia.*_

Del "Refranero geográfico turolense":
_hemos compuesto este  Refranero Geográfico Turolense en el  que se incluyen los refranes, dichos  populares y otras frases proverbiales en cuyo enunciado figura alguno de  los  pueblos  o  accidentes  geográficos  de la provincia.... los doscientos refranes largos que aquí dejamos, *una buena porción los hemos recogido nosotros, en su mayor parte procedentes de la cuenca del Jiloca y de las sierras adyacentes a nuestro Calamocha natal *_


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> "Alcance reducido" y "presentes en todo el mundo" son casi, casi, si me apuras, antónimos.


Sarah, ¿no lo pillas todavía?: *Son refranes de alcance reducido que están presentes en todo el mundo*.
No viene el caso las citas ni sus fuentes, que son correctas. Lo incorrecto es tu interpretación.


----------



## sarah_

Bueno, lo dejo por imposible llegados a este punto. Si me dices que "alcance reducido" significa lo mismo que "alcance universal", no tengo mucho más que añadir.
Echale un vistazo, si tienes a bien, al "Refranero geográfico turolense" y luego me dices si los refranes que allí se recogen están presentes en todo el mundo.


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> Bueno, lo dejo por imposible llegados a este punto. Si me dices que "alcance reducido" significa lo mismo que "alcance universal", no tengo mucho más que añadir.


Hay personas con tolerancia reducida en todo el mundo... En todo el universo, no.


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> Echale un vistazo, si tienes a bien, al "Refranero geográfico turolense" y luego me dices si los refranes que allí se recogen están presentes en todo el mundo.


No hace falta, seguramente todos o casi todos los refranes turolenses son de alcance reducido (el alcance que tienen sus significados se reduce a un área geográfica determinada, y no existen o no se entienden fuera de esa área).
Y también habrá refranes alemanes (en idioma alemán) de alcance reducido.
Y mexicanos y chinos... etc.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> el alcance que tienen sus significados se reduce a un área geográfica determinada, y no existen o no se entienden fuera de esa área


Y eso, según tú, no los convierte en específicos de la zona ¿no?


Rocko! said:


> los refranes geográficos no son específicos de una región determinada,


"No existen ni se entienden fuera de ella", pero a pesar de ello, por lo visto, "están presentes en todo el mundo".
Muy coherente.

P.D. Me voy a dormir.


----------



## Rocko!

La señal de la televisora de mi ciudad es de alcance reducido, no la puedes ver en tu ciudad. Y la señal de tu televisora local también es de alcance reducido, no la puedo ver en mi ciudad.
Así es en todo el mundo con las televisoras locales, siempre son de alcance reducido.
Dulces sueños, estimada Sarah.


----------



## Ileanita59

Rocko! said:


> Lo que dije es que la frase. tal como la reescribió Sarah me parece que se acerca más a lo que se quiso decir, o sea, que no era "especifica". sino "específica". El tema de que si el concepto es real o no es aparte. No sería la primera vez que alguien escribe una opinión sin el debido fundamento. Otra cosa es que rehagamos la oración completa con lo que creamos que se quiso decir.


----------



## Rocko!

Ileanita59 said:


> Lo que dije es que la frase. tal como la reescribió Sarah me parece que se acerca más a lo que se quiso decir, o sea, que no era "especifica". sino "específica". El tema de que si el concepto es real o no es aparte. No sería la primera vez que alguien escribe una opinión sin el debido fundamento. Otra cosa es que rehagamos la oración completa con lo que creamos que se quiso decir.


Gracias por la aclaración, Ileanita.
Aprovecho para comentarte que no estás usando bien el sistema de citación. Por mí no hay ningún problema, pero eso podría meterte en dificultades con los moderadores.
Saludos.


----------



## Ileanita59

Rocko! said:


> Gracias por la aclaración, Ileanita.
> Aprovecho para comentarte que no estás usando bien el sistema de citación. Por mí no hay ningún problema, pero eso podría meterte en dificultades con los moderadores.
> Saludos.


Gracias, no lo sabía. Debo aprender a responder sin que se repita todo una y otra vez. Si sabes cómo se hace te agradecería la ayuda.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Rocko! said:


> Sarah, ¿no lo pillas todavía?: *Son refranes de alcance reducido que están presentes en todo el mundo*.
> No viene el caso las citas ni sus fuentes, que son correctas. Lo incorrecto es tu interpretación.


Yo sí que no lo pillo...  Como ya es de día, acabo de levantarme y estoy espabilado, me gustaría que, cuando puedas, nos aclares qué hay de incorrecto en la interpretación de Sarah_ porque tal como está redactada tu oración (*Son refranes de alcance reducido que están presentes en todo el mundo*) resulta una absoluta contradicción. Si fuera al revés, no te digo que no: _En todo el mundo hay refranes que son de alcance reducido_, pero porque dice exactamente lo contrario a la frase en negrita...

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Yo sí que no lo pillo...  Como ya es de día, acabo de levantarme y estoy espabilado, me gustaría que, cuando puedas, nos aclares qué hay de incorrecto en la interpretación de Sarah_ porque tal como está redactada tu oración (*Son refranes de alcance reducido que están presentes en todo el mundo*) resulta una absoluta contradicción. Si fuera al revés, no te digo que no: _En todo el mundo hay refranes que son de alcance reducido_, pero porque dice exactamente lo contrario a la frase en negrita...
> 
> Saludos


Saludos. 
¿Sí estás de acuerdo en que no es lo mismo “de alcance reducido en todo el mundo” que “de alcance reducido a todo el mundo”?
De todas maneras, mañana lo reviso... estoy apagando todo...


----------



## sarah_

Ileanita59 said:


> Lo que dije es que la frase. tal como la reescribió Sarah me parece que se acerca más a lo que se quiso decir, o sea, que no era "especifica". sino "específica". El tema de que si el concepto es real o no es aparte. No sería la primera vez que alguien escribe una opinión sin el debido fundamento. Otra cosa es que rehagamos la oración completa con lo que creamos que se quiso decir.



Sí, yo entendí, creo que como muchos, que la frase que estábamos analizando provenía de un texto. De hecho, le pregunté a azedin dónde la había visto. Como la sentencia, tal y como estaba redactada, no tenía mucho sentido, me pareció posible que hubiese algún error de transcripción.
Mi frase exacta fue: "Sinceramente, creo que existe la posibilidad de que se trate de esto". Y, evidentemente, puestos a que se tratara de algún error tipográfico, la frase propuesta no podía distar mucho de la original. Como bien dices, no me pareció que nuestro cometido consistiera en reescribirla entera.

En cuanto a lo de "escribir una opinión sin el debido fundamento", aprovecho que sacas el tema para hacer un comentario al respecto:
No es mi estilo. Antes de contestar a cualquier post, intento documentarme siempre que lo considero necesario.
"Las paremias y su clasificación" de la Universidad Complutense señala las" geográficas" como de alcance reducido limitadas en el espacio a determinados grupos de hablantes. La cita completa está en el post #16.
En el #19 cito otro texto distinto, "Sobre la Paremiología española", que menciona diversas compilaciones de refraneros zonales determinados. Por una parte, en ellos aparecen lugares concretos, son refranes geográficos por ese motivo; por otra, y precisamente por ello, se entiende que la mayoría de los mismos tienen un alcance local.
Mi explicación concreta fue esta: "Un refrán geográfico es aquel en donde aparecen nombres de lugares. Son dichos generalmente surgidos en una zona y utilizados en ella". Incluí "generalmente" porque imagino que algunos transcederán a su ámbito a pesar de contener referencias geográficas.
Si alguien me hubiera replicado que la frase " El refrán geográfico es una paremia local específica de una región determinada" era redundante lo hubiera aceptado, porque desde el principio me di cuenta que ya aparecía "local" en la definición. Como he dicho, intentaba dar una frase cercana a la original.
Ahora bien, resulta que Rocko, sin aportar absolutamente nada más que su propia opinión, sostiene cosas como


Rocko! said:


> los refranes geográficos no son específicos de una región determinada
> los "refranes de alcance reducido" están presentes en todo el mundo,
> son de alcance reducido (el alcance que tienen sus significados se reduce a un área geográfica determinada, y no existen o no se entienden fuera de esa área).


Nunca tengo ningún problema en reconocer que me he equivocado cuando lo hago, y tampoco pretendo dármelas de experta en paremias. Aceptaré encantada la opinión de un experto que me contradiga o de alguien que, aun no siéndolo, me ofrezca argumentos coherentes.

Dicho lo cual, es cierto que si, desde el principio, hubiera entendido que @azedin estaba buscando una forma de explicar el concepto y que el texto que facilitó era de su propia cosecha, hubiese encarado el hilo de manera completamente distinta. El o ella han encontrado la solución y, por mí, perfecto. La frase que propuso Rocko tiene sentido. Pero los argumentos con los que la ha defendido o ha rebatido los míos, desde mi punto de vista, no tienen ni pies ni cabeza y son casi de juzgado de guardia.



Rocko! said:


> Hay personas con tolerancia reducida en todo el mundo... En todo el universo, no.





Rocko! said:


> La señal de la televisora de mi ciudad es de alcance reducido, no la puedes ver en tu ciudad. Y la señal de tu televisora local también es de alcance reducido, no la puedo ver en mi ciudad.
> Así es en todo el mundo con las televisoras locales, siempre son de alcance reducido.
> Dulces sueños, estimada Sarah.


¿Qué clase de respuestas son esas? Creo que te has dedicado a vacilarme durante todo el hilo, la verdad. No le dedicaré más tiempo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo sí entiendo lo que quiere decir Rocko!, y no veo contradicción alguna.
También entiendo la de sarah_, simplemente estamos cayendo en una ambigüedad de la frase.
Lo que quiere decir cada uno con _Son refranes de alcance reducido que están presentes en todo el mundo:_
- Lo que dice Rocko!-> En todas las regiones del mundo hay refranes propios a esa región. Cada una tiene sus propios refranes de alcance reducido y en todas tienen alguno.
- Lo que entiende sarah_ -> Este y ese refrán son cada uno "de alcance reducido y presentes en todo el mundo", lo cual obviamente es contradictorio.
Pero es que Rocko lo dice en el primer sentido.
Hay una ambigüedad sintáctica. No es para pegarse 
Es como mil chistes basados en esto: "¿sabes que todos los mamíferos tienen 4 extremidades?" -> "pues no sé yo, ¿eh?, solo entre mis dos perros ya tienen 8". Es casi el mismo tipo de ambigüedad. Escrito en una lógica formal no sería ambiguo, en lenguaje natural sí.
A favor de sarah también se puede decir que en esa frase sería mejor el uso de una coma, para evitar la ambigüedad, al ser un elemento explicativo, no especificativo, pero no sé yo si sería obligatoria, creo que no.


----------



## Ileanita59

Cuando dije que no era recomendable tratar de encontrar un planteamiento coherente para calificar una oración como gramaticalmente correcta, no me refería a nadie en particular y mucho menos del foro, sino que hoy aparecen dondequiera y lo que nos ocupaba era su construcción incomprensible. En cuanto a que un refrán geográfico es local no cabe la menor duda, no hay modo de decir "todos los caminos conducen a Roma" y no pensar en Italia, pero eso no significa que solo lo entiendan los italianos. Cuando se discute sobre una base defectuosa no hay modo de arribar a una conclusión razonable. La oración era incorrecta desde el principio.


----------



## Ileanita59

Doraemon- said:


> Yo sí entiendo lo que quiere decir Rocko!, y no veo contradicción alguna.
> También entiendo la de sarah_, simplemente estamos cayendo en una ambigüedad de la frase.
> Lo que quiere decir cada uno con _Son refranes de alcance reducido que están presentes en todo el mundo:_
> - Lo que dice Rocko!-> En todas las regiones del mundo hay refranes propios a esa región. Cada una tiene sus propios refranes de alcance reducido y en todas tienen alguno.
> - Lo que entiende sarah_ -> Este y ese refrán son cada uno "de alcance reducido y presentes en todo el mundo", lo cual obviamente es contradictorio.
> Pero es que Rocko lo dice en el primer sentido.
> Hay una ambigüedad sintáctica. No es para pegarse
> Es como mil chistes basados en esto: "¿sabes que todos los mamíferos tienen 4 extremidades?" -> "pues no sé yo, ¿eh?, solo entre mis dos perros ya tienen 8". Es casi el mismo tipo de ambigüedad. Escrito en una lógica formal no sería ambiguo, en lenguaje natural sí.
> A favor de sarah también se puede decir que en esa frase sería mejor el uso de una coma, para evitar la ambigüedad, al ser un elemento explicativo, no especificativo, pero no sé yo si sería obligatoria, creo que no.


Es la palabra alcance la que sobra. Más bien debió ser "de temas locales", pero presentes en todo el mundo (algo que tampoco creo). En realidad, me gustaría leer algunos ejemplos de este tipo de refranes.


----------



## Rondivu

azedin said:


> Muchísimas gracias por su contribución y reacción creo que la frase de Rocko responde muy bien a l*o que quiero decir*.


¿Y qué es lo que quieres decir? La oración "El refrán geográfico es una paremia local que especifica a una región determinado" está generando dudas porque no se sabe muy bien qué pinta ahí "especifica". Además, hay un error de concordancia. Esa oración, como ya se ha comentado, no tiene mucho sentido. 
¿Quizás has querido decir: el refrán geográfico es una paremia específica de una región determinada?
¿Te has inventado tú la oración? Si no es así, ¿de dónde la has sacado?
Deberías aclararnos todo eso.
No estás cumpliendo las normas de este foro en lo que respecta a *claridad* y *contexto*.


----------



## sarah_

@Doraemon, tal y como lo has explicado está muy claro. Muchas gracias.
Tal vez yo esté contaminada. Estuve leyendo sobre ello antes de participar en el hilo:
Las clasificaciones paremiológicas (que son las que manejan el concepto de "refrán geográfico") distinguen, en principio, dos grandes grupos: refranes de alcance general y de alcance reducido. Los generales abordan temas universales. Los geográficos son un subgrupo dentro de los de alcance reducido. Estos se definen como limitados en espacio a un número reducido de hablantes; incluir nombres de lugares de la región los hace poco entendibles fuera de ella.
Con ese contexto (que era el que yo manejaba, el de las tipologías de las paremias, relacionado directamente con la pregunta del hilo) la frase "el refrán geográfico es una paremia específica de una región determinada", (teniendo en cuenta que el tema no era el de si los refranes geográficos forman parte del acervo cultural de todas o, solo, de algunas comunidades de hablantes) me era muy complicado imaginar que alguien estuviera aseverando que su significado fuera que los refranes geográficos como 'fenómeno' cultural (por llamarlo de alguna manera) surgieran en determinadas zonas del planeta o que se observasen casos de los mismos de manera generalizada en todo el mundo. Además, si ni tan siquiera explicitar estas en la sentencia: El refrán geográfico es una paremia específica de la Conchinchina/ de una región determinada de la cuenca minera de Pernambuco.....

Entiendo tu punto perfectamente, pero yo, por ejemplo, para expresar esa idea no diría
"el refrán geográfico es una paremia específica de una región determinada"
sino " de determinadas regiones" (Bueno, en realidad tampoco lo diría así, pero me he intentado ajustar a la frasecita de marras)
No tengo muy claro si la frase resulta tan, tan ambigua, la verdad.  En cualquier caso, no creo que tanto como para desecharla sin más, que es lo que Rocko hizo. Se podría haber hecho constar la posible ambigüedad simplemente.
Bueno, muchas gracias de nuevo.


Ileanita59 said:


> me gustaría leer algunos ejemplos de este tipo de refranes.


http://www.xiloca.org/data/Bases datos/Cuadernos/480.pdf
_TERRÓN POR TERRÓN, MEJOR QUE CALAMOCHA, BAÑÓN
A MONTORO VOY  POR AJOS / A PITARQUE POR CEBOLLAS / A LA CAÑADA POR TOPOS / Y A VILLARLUENGO POR ZORRA 
ALPEÑÉS, pueblo pequeño y escondido, que lo miras y no lo ves. 
EN TORNOS ESTÁN LOS OLMOS / EN CASTEJÓN SAN MIGUEL, / EN GALLOCANTA EL ACUERDO / Y  EN BERRUECO SANTA INES_



Rondivu said:


> ¿Y qué es lo que quieres decir? La oración "El refrán geográfico es una paremia local que especifica a una región determinado" está generando dudas porque no se sabe muy bien qué pinta ahí "especifica". Además, hay un error de concordancia. Esa oración, como ya se ha comentado, no tiene mucho sentido.
> ¿Quizás has querido decir: el refrán geográfico es una paremia específica de una región determinada?
> ¿Te has inventado tú la oración? Si no es así, ¿de dónde la has sacado?
> Deberías aclararnos todo eso.
> No estás cumpliendo las normas de este foro en lo que respecta a *claridad* y *contexto*.


Sí, lo cierto es que tendríamos que esperarnos siempre a trabajar con el contexto adecuado y la pregunta completamente definida. Nos ahorraríamos muchos sudores. Toda la razón


----------



## Ileanita59

@sarah_ Gracias por los ejemplos.


----------



## Rocko!

Gracias, en orden de aparición, a Azedin, Circunflejo, Ileanita, Miguel, Sarah, Doraemon y Rondivu, por los momentos en que se enfocaron exclusivamente a la cuestión principal del hilo.
Y sobre esto:


sarah_ said:


> ¿Qué clase de respuestas son esas? Creo que te has dedicado a vacilarme durante todo el hilo, la verdad.


No me haré cargo de suposiciones.


----------



## Rondivu

Rocko! said:


> ... por los momentos en que se enfocaron exclusivamente a la cuestión principal del hilo.


Del mensaje dos al diez. Del diez en adelante, nada que ver con la cuestión principal del hilo.


azedin said:


> La preposición a es válida en el contexto que sigue o tengo que borrarla
> 
> Especifica a una región determinada.
> 
> contexto mas adecuado
> El refrán geográfico es una paremia local que especifica a una región determinado


----------



## Rocko!

Rondivu said:


> Del mensaje dos al diez. Del diez en adelante, nada que ver con la cuestión principal del hilo.


Es un error mío, involuntario, no haberte incluido en #38 (el cual he editado), porque siempre leo y aprecio tus comentarios.
Saludos.


----------

